

Mobile First: It is time to persist, not pivot. - ivanbrezakbrkan
http://blog.shoutem.com/2012/12/11/mobile-first-it-is-time-to-persist-not-pivot/

======
Duskic
Saying no to mobile is insane, it's like saying no to change and the future...
Who ever can't see that is blind, simple as that.

I think it's amazing how mobile OS like iOs and Android are taking over,
especially the Internet consumption. Saying no to mobile is like saying no to
fax or email back in the day...

[http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/03/mary-meeker-releases-
stunn...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/03/mary-meeker-releases-stunning-
data-on-the-state-of-the-internet/)

